# Bug shows?



## Hilly (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any bug shows in the U.S.? Can someone post a link?

Hilly


----------



## JoshTopp (Mar 28, 2006)

I've never seen any shows exclusively for insects, But many reptile shows will have a few vendors will be there that carry different insects and arachnids, www.reptileexpo.com is the site for the new england, and new york metro reptile shows, The one in whiteplains usually has at least 5 or more vendors with insects, SCR Inverts, Richie the roach man, Botar by Eights, and a few other good vendors are usually there. There is also a show in Hamburg PA, the Northern Berks reptile expo, that I have seen a few insect vendors at.

--Josh Topp


----------



## francisco (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello

In CAlifornia there is 3 big Insect shows through all the year.

May 20th-21st LA Insect SHow at the Los Angeles NAtural History Museum.

September Arcadia Arboretum Insect show.

October Cal Poly Pomona Insect show.

regards

FT


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 29, 2006)

Wish I could live in LA. There are only reptile shows in Houston Texas. Only a handful of insects can be seen. Here are two of the link.

http://www.eths.org/html/expo2005.htm

http://www.houstonherp.com/BCBEbody.html


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 29, 2006)

Are there any in Indiana or chicago???


----------



## Lukony (Apr 19, 2006)

Is that one at the natural history musuem any good for buyers?


----------



## francisco (Apr 20, 2006)

HEllo,

Yes, that is a good show, there is a lot of neat stuff, I usually help my buddy in one table and I always take my bugs to display them.

FT


----------



## Lukony (Apr 20, 2006)

Awesome, I will have to stop by there and check it out. Will be rough after going to the world horror convention but that sounds like fun. Thankfully LA isn't too far away but the traffic makes it feel like years away.


----------

